# Bbd



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Decided to go hunting this morning instead of kite flying in the wind. I snookered this 20# bird to thinking i had a slingshot and he fell for it and fell hard. I had another gobbler closer to me but he got with the hens first and i could not get a look at him. I called this bird away as he was making his way to join in on a ruckess with the rest of the group. I had a hen yelping her head off 60 yds. out and i don't know if she was laying the law down or just trying to start a fight with me. Had a great time and finally got to hunt by myself instead taking other folks out, which was so peaceful. Stay safe folks.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice bird!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats , beautiful bird.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Great bird, congrats to you.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a nice bird!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats! Nice bird!


----------

